# Watch recorded shows on another receiver



## Karesz (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi guys, I am wondering if you can help me with this problem. I have a VIP622, which was working just fine as long as we had only one HDTV. However, now we have two, and there is a constant fight over who is watching the one which actually has HDTV programming. So, I have resigned myself to get another receiver for the new TV. At this point, I don't think that I would get the 922 because of the lack of IR remote-all my media devices are in the basement and I control them with a Harmony 890. 
Now, my problem is that we watch mostly recorded shows (work schedule + we hate commercials). Is there a way to play shows on one receiver that were recorded on the other? I found posts about physically moving external drives from one receiver to another. Is that the only way? Could one external drive be connected to two receivers at the same time? Can I use NAS with any of the DishNetwork receivers?
Thanks!


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk, Karesz.
To share the external drives with compatible DVR's on your account, you have to set up a sneaker-net network. Hopefully, you're old enough to know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Karesz (Apr 6, 2010)

Thank you. I was really hoping for something more high-tech, but if that is the only way...


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Another note, the EHD's that work with the ViP622, 722 and 722k are not compatible with the 2xx series receivers.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Karesz said:


> Is there a way to play shows on one receiver that were recorded on the other? I found posts about physically moving external drives from one receiver to another. Is that the only way?


Yes, that is the only way.


> Could one external drive be connected to two receivers at the same time?


As I read your post, you're going to put both receivers in the basement? If so you can buy certain USB switches, but as far as I know you will have to physically push the switch button.


> Can I use NAS with any of the DishNetwork receivers?


No. Dish's DVRs offer no network interactivity, just access to DishOnline.

Unfortunately, there are some limits with Dish resulting from digital rights management requirements. So you can move that one copy of the program from the ViP DVR's internal hard drive to an EHD, disconnect the EHD, the connect the EHD to another ViP DVR where you can play the program directly from the EHD or move it to the ViP DVR's internal hard drive.


----------



## Karesz (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks, the USB switch is a good idea, at least I do not have to fumble with the plugs.
Is there a way to record directly to the EHD?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Karesz said:


> Is there a way to record directly to the EHD?


Not on the ViP622.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I've seen a post saying that you can come recording from VIP using the EHD to the 922 but you can't go from the 922 to the older VIP's, you might want to check into that if you wanted to do that.


----------



## Karesz (Apr 6, 2010)

Kent Taylor said:


> Not on the ViP622.


Is there another receiver that would let me record directly to the EHD? That would solve my problem.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Karesz said:


> Is there another receiver that would let me record directly to the EHD?


Not at this time.

Contemplate recording the content on both DVRs if you like to finish what you started in another room.


----------



## Karesz (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for all your help. Just out of curiosity, am I the only one who finds this very annoying? I would have thought that Dish had found a solution to this problem long ago.


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

Karesz said:


> Just out of curiosity, am I the only one who finds this very annoying?


You are not alone in your frustrations.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Karesz said:


> Thanks for all your help. Just out of curiosity, am I the only one who finds this very annoying? I would have thought that Dish had found a solution to this problem long ago.


Your not the 1st to find this annoying, wont be the last. I was hoping the 922 would solve most of this, but right now it wont, unless you use a PC.
One thing you can do, is to the HDMI and component outputs. You could have a TV1 with DVR1, and TV2 with DVR2, and when you wanted to watch something on TV1 from DVR2, you could switch the TV mode to grab the input from DVR2. Now this would only work as long as nobody was watching TV2 or wanted to watch the samething.


----------



## Karesz (Apr 6, 2010)

GrumpyBear said:


> One thing you can do, is to the HDMI and component outputs. You could have a TV1 with DVR1, and TV2 with DVR2, and when you wanted to watch something on TV1 from DVR2, you could switch the TV mode to grab the input from DVR2. Now this would only work as long as nobody was watching TV2 or wanted to watch the samething.


Thanks, but that does not help me. I know I am picky, but I want to watch one recorded show on one TV while someboby else is watching something else on the other TV.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

YEP, DISH should have this in work. UVerse can do it. With the network capability built into the newer DVR boxes, you'd think it wouldn't be too difficult to stream.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Karesz said:


> Thanks, but that does not help me. I know I am picky, but I want to watch one recorded show on one TV while someboby else is watching something else on the other TV.


Just giving another option. Your not being picky you just looking for a Home Network DVR to multiple clients from a single source. Kind of what the 922 could have been.


----------



## bkleven (Jul 8, 2006)

Maybe I spend too much time in my own little world, but I would have thought that there are a lot of people getting a second HDTV these days and that most of them would want this capability.

I sure do. It's really starting to drive me nuts that I have a 50" Plasma in my living room that I'm not using while I'm waiting to figure out the best DVR/Receiver option (the 722k got moved to the new 54" plasma in the basement last December  )

Once Dish has the multiroom extender available and if you pair it with the 922, will that finally solve this problem, or are there limitations in the 922 that will make this only a partial solution?


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

If you look at today's write-up from SatelliteGuys about the 922, you'll note that it's a single TV receiver. It operates in Single mode until someone watches a recorded show via the SLing function. This means you can watch HD on anotherr TV ONLY if that TV is connected via broadband... like a PC monitor perhaps.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

dmspen said:


> If you look at today's write-up from SatelliteGuys about the 922, you'll note that it's a single TV receiver. It operates in Single mode until someone watches a recorded show via the SLing function. This means you can watch HD on anotherr TV ONLY if that TV is connected via broadband... like a PC monitor perhaps.


I haven't seen the back of the 922, but doesn't it have both the HDMI and component connections? If so, then you can connect the second TV via component, right? You then have two TVs connected that can watch HD.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

lujan said:


> I haven't seen the back of the 922, but doesn't it have both the HDMI and component connections? If so, then you can connect the second TV via component, right? You then have two TVs connected that can watch HD.


That will work, as well as the Coax. It just wont be a independent signal. All outputs except for the sling output are mirrored to TV1. TV2 output only operates in Sling mode, which puts the 922 into a temporary Dual mode, until the remote device stops watching.


----------



## Karesz (Apr 6, 2010)

This looks like a business decision to me. Seemingly all technical parts are there already, i.e. content protection (sneakernet works only for receivers on the same account) and networking, but for some reason it is better for Dish if the users have multiple independent receivers.


----------



## HotRod19579 (Jul 31, 2004)

Karesz said:


> Hi guys, I am wondering if you can help me with this problem. I have a VIP622, which was working just fine as long as we had only one HDTV. However, now we have two, and there is a constant fight over who is watching the one which actually has HDTV programming. So, I have resigned myself to get another receiver for the new TV. At this point, I don't think that I would get the *922 because of the lack of IR remote*-all my media devices are in the basement and I control them with a Harmony 890.
> Now, my problem is that we watch mostly recorded shows (work schedule + we hate commercials). Is there a way to play shows on one receiver that were recorded on the other? I found posts about physically moving external drives from one receiver to another. Is that the only way? Could one external drive be connected to two receivers at the same time? Can I use NAS with any of the DishNetwork receivers?
> Thanks!


I have been reading about the 922 and this is the first mention I have ran across about the "lack of IR remote". I also have a programmable remote, MX-850, and I am concerned that if I upgrade the IR codes will no longer work with the 922. Is that the case?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

IR does work with the 922. You have to turn on the option in the remote settings, but it does work.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

We're getting into a 922 discussion here. Please post general 922 questions in the proper forum.


----------



## killzone (Dec 27, 2006)

You're definitely not alone in this. I was really hoping they would come out with a decent Home Network DVR. The closest thing out there these days is the Moxi 2 which has 3 tuners in it and can be expanded to around 6TB. You can then buy moxi mates for each additional TV you want to view on. The only thing holding me back on it is i need 4 tuners and i'd have to switch to Fios or cable.

Dish should really come out with a DVR like this or at the very least allow recordings to be shared across DVRs.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

killzone said:


> You're definitely not alone in this. I was really hoping they would come out with a decent Home Network DVR. The closest thing out there these days is the Moxi 2 which has 3 tuners in it and can be expanded to around 6TB. You can then buy moxi mates for each additional TV you want to view on. The only thing holding me back on it is i need 4 tuners and i'd have to switch to Fios or cable.
> 
> Dish should really come out with a DVR like this or at the very least allow recordings to be shared across DVRs.


Have you checked out DirecTV's Multi Room Viewing feature, http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/directv/technology/multiroom ? You can have up to 8 HD DVR's on the network, or just 1 HD DVR and a HD receiver and view HD content on any of them. So if you got two HD DVR's that's the four HD DBS tuners you say you need and either box can view content recorded on the other.


----------



## killzone (Dec 27, 2006)

RAD said:


> Have you checked out DirecTV's Multi Room Viewing feature, http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/directv/technology/multiroom ? You can have up to 8 HD DVR's on the network, or just 1 HD DVR and a HD receiver and view HD content on any of them. So if you got two HD DVR's that's the four HD DBS tuners you say you need and either box can view content recorded on the other.


No, I hadn't seen that yet. That is very close. Well I suppose it does do what I'm looking for. The only problem is that it only has 2 tuners so I would need 2 of those plus 1 more receiver. I really hate they way they structure the fees around additional receivers and such. It makes me feel very ripped off. I know it's not any different with Dish unfortunately.

With the Moxi 2 however, you just need to pay for 1 M-Card and wouldn't have to pay any additional fees (since the network receivers only play back what is on the main unit and arent receivers in and of themselves). Additionally it can stream audio and video from any DLNA server. They did a really good design on it. Just 1 more tuner and it would be perfect. I'm going to have to really give it some thought.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

killzone said:


> No, I hadn't seen that yet. That is very close. Well I suppose it does do what I'm looking for. The only problem is that it only has 2 tuners so I would need 2 of those plus 1 more receiver. I really hate they way they structure the fees around additional receivers and such. It makes me feel very ripped off. I know it's not any different with Dish unfortunately.
> 
> With the Moxi 2 however, you just need to pay for 1 M-Card and wouldn't have to pay any additional fees (since the network receivers only play back what is on the main unit and arent receivers in and of themselves). Additionally it can stream audio and video from any DLNA server. They did a really good design on it. Just 1 more tuner and it would be perfect. I'm going to have to really give it some thought.


For the DLNA server part, go to the DirecTV site and check out MediaShare. It's not perfect but for me it does OK playing MP3's and viewing JPEG's from my PC's. The video streaming needs a lot of work yet, but it sort of works.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Has anyone tried using a USB flash drive as an external Hard drive and transfer movies from one dvr to another? A 32gb flash drive could hold quite a few flicks.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dmspen said:


> Has anyone tried using a USB flash drive as an external Hard drive and transfer movies from one dvr to another? A 32gb flash drive could hold quite a few flicks.


This is not supported.

DISH Network requires that the USB 2.0 connected drive be 50GB or larger.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Not to mention, the device has to have its own power supply.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

That's an interesting question. USB flash drives are available in capacities larger than 50GB. Of course, they're expensive as all get out. Probably a 1TB drive would be cheaper. Still, it's an interesting question.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah... I know a Western Digital Passport 320GB drive can be had for cheaper than a 64GB USB thumb drive... so probably a test scenario not likely to come up except for someone bored with a lot of money to waste!


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> ... so probably a test scenario not likely to come up except for someone bored with a lot of money to waste!


I'm halfway there.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

phrelin said:


> Not to mention, the device has to have its own power supply.


There's certainly power there to run a thumb drive; just not enough for a Winchester mechanism. I'm pretty sure thumb drives can be used for other purposes already.


----------



## Bigg (Feb 27, 2010)

phrelin said:


> Yes, that is the only way. As I read your post, you're going to put both receivers in the basement? If so you can buy certain USB switches, but as far as I know you will have to physically push the switch button.No. Dish's DVRs offer no network interactivity, just access to DishOnline.
> 
> Unfortunately, there are some limits with Dish resulting from digital rights management requirements. So you can move that one copy of the program from the ViP DVR's internal hard drive to an EHD, disconnect the EHD, the connect the EHD to another ViP DVR where you can play the program directly from the EHD or move it to the ViP DVR's internal hard drive.


Dish's not supporting MRV has nothing to do with DRM. The EHD method already supports it, all they need to do is add an interface to copy files over a TCP/IP subnet using the same DRM as EHD, and it would work just fine.

They absolutely should support MRV, and since they don't have a network system that's predictable like DirecTV's DECA, just have it like TiVo where you copy the whole file over, that way a temporary interruption on the network won't affect the performance, as the boxes should be able to move the files to each other at about 90mbps on a hardwired LAN, 75 on MoCA (sharing a second coax with OTA), 50+ on powerline, etc.


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

Bigg said:


> Dish's not supporting MRV has nothing to do with DRM. The EHD method already supports it, all they need to do is add an interface to copy files over a TCP/IP subnet using the same DRM as EHD, and it would work just fine.


While streaming shows between receivers would be nice, I would be perfectly happy if we could have just this much communication between receivers. _<sigh>_

It would be so much more convenient, not to mention faster (no more plugging in the drive, copying it one way, unplugging and moving the drive, plugging it back in, etc.) Just bring up a menu option on one end, select a show, and push or pull it over the wire to the other receiver. That would be so welcome... In fact, it would actually serve my personal needs a little better than live streaming.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Karesz said:


> ... At this point, I don't think that I would get the 922 because of the lack of IR remote-all my media devices are in the basement and I control them with a Harmony 890. ...


The 922 is able to be controlled by IR.


----------



## Bigg (Feb 27, 2010)

ShapeShifter said:


> While streaming shows between receivers would be nice, I would be perfectly happy if we could have just this much communication between receivers. _<sigh>_
> 
> It would be so much more convenient, not to mention faster (no more plugging in the drive, copying it one way, unplugging and moving the drive, plugging it back in, etc.) Just bring up a menu option on one end, select a show, and push or pull it over the wire to the other receiver. That would be so welcome... In fact, it would actually serve my personal needs a little better than live streaming.


Yeah, exactly. TiVo has been doing it for years.


----------

